# 75 Gallon Discus Tank [Picture Heavy]



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

This is my attempt for a Planted Discus tank. I can tell you right now that its not easy doing both...lol
I was hard to maintain good plant growth and thriving Discus community, so I have since prioritized on the Discus.

I got myself a Canon 5D for my b-day and these are my first attempts to take pictures using my camera.
Feel free to post your comments.

*Full Tank Shots*



























*
Wild Discus from Fantasy Aquatic*



























*
Albino Blue Diamond? from Canadian Aqua Farm Discus Hatchery*


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

*
My Small Guys - They are the ones that started it all for me again
*








































































*Extra Friends*


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow amazing! How many Discus are "comfy" in a standard 75G tank?


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW.
Just wow. 
You're a good influence.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful collection, I love the contrast between the wilds and domestics.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Nice collection of discus, thanks for sharing.
May I ask what do you find to be the most difficult in keeping a planted discus tank, please? 
Are you using CO2 and/or dosing ferts?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice. Someday I want another tank with discus right beside my malawi tank hehe. Discus will be the active yet peaceful one and the malawi tank will also be active but aggressive tank hehe.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

great collection, looks like the wilds are settling right in.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tank, well done


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Wow amazing! How many Discus are "comfy" in a standard 75G tank?


Rule of Thumb is 1 (adult) Discus per 10 Gallon. But I dont follow rules  Right now I have around 15 Discus in there. The trick is to do more water changes and feed slowly so that they eat all the food. 
Plants help too 



Jasonator said:


> WOW.
> Just wow.
> You're a good influence.


Thanks. More pics coming soon.



Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Beautiful collection, I love the contrast between the wilds and domestics.


I always wanted to try that. They seem to be getting along well.



Fish rookie said:


> Nice collection of discus, thanks for sharing.
> May I ask what do you find to be the most difficult in keeping a planted discus tank, please?
> Are you using CO2 and/or dosing ferts?


I am using CO2. I stopped the dosing and lowered the lights to 1.5WPG
Discus Tanks need higher temperature. 
1. This means that I am limited to choice of plants. 
2. High temp = low oxygen; combined with CO2 it can easily be deadly, so I added an air stone (with sponge filter)
3. I noticed the Discus "scratching" themselves after dosing, so I stopped it...which means slower plant growth and lower lights (dont want algae growth), but thats ok.

Due to these reasons, my carpet plant is growing very slow. I am happy to see that its not dead though.



clintgv said:


> Nice. Someday I want another tank with discus right beside my malawi tank hehe. Discus will be the active yet peaceful one and the malawi tank will also be active but aggressive tank hehe.


Discus are definitely not hard to keep. You should try them out 



mollyb said:


> great collection, looks like the wilds are settling right in.


It took them a total of 2 hours to settle in. lol
They are really nice. I like them.



josephl said:


> Great looking tank, well done


Thanks


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

I love planted Discus tanks. Looks amazing.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That white one sure is awesome..
the rest a pretty cool to though...lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tanks looks awesome! great job!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice Discus tank. good job


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful, just beautiful. The first picture with the wilds then the second with the albino blue diamond, were awesome. Doubt there's a species that shows more contrast in the tank than Discus. Nice.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

nice set up.......very few people mix wild and domestic together......hope you got all the discus from one source ......imo must quarantine them if got them from two sources b4 adding to the display tank. .....that's the rule of the thumb.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Thanks for the tip Francis. I however don't have a quarantine tank right now. Soon my 75Gallon will end up being the Quarantine tank 
So far they are all doing very well.

I will post some more pics soon.


----------

